# let's see who has the most sag



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like I have a couple inches. All stock suspension. Happy holidays.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I suppose it's pretty hard to measure with nothing to measure to haha.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I was plowing dirt again.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

i had a stock tahoe last year it basically sat on the ground with out ballast


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

He wins. 
Having the most sag ain't nothing to brag about....IMO


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

dieselss;1905771 said:


> He wins.
> Having the most sag ain't nothing to brag about....IMO


Next he will start a thread to see who has the most rust.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

That was so funny. Nice. I keep a mouse trap in the hole in my rear bumper.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That the "new" tire in bed still?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wait, let me get my nomex suit on, cause I feel the heat coming to this thread. :yow!:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

kolwnmstr;1905776 said:


> Next he will start a thread to see who has the most rust.


LMFAO :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I shouldn't say much my Chevy was pretty bad before I had all the body work done but, it wasn't even close to that bad.


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

Not me, I installed new front springs. That trucks' as stiff as a board.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

grandview;1905769 said:


> ]


 I can beat that


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh the lack of snow is killing us all


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Here too no snow yet bored


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Antlerart06;1906166 said:


> I can beat that


You might have beat GV with length size and girth, but his wife photo gave me the creeps..


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody have any bets on which posts get deleated, or if it gets shut down. 

I got a hundred on it getting canned.... Pfffffft 



....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

White Gardens;1906307 said:


> Anybody have any bets on which posts get deleated, or if it gets shut down.
> 
> I got a hundred on it getting canned.... Pfffffft
> 
> ....


:waving::waving::waving:


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's really not sag....That's darn good nylon tho!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

dieselss;1906444 said:


> That's really not sag....That's darn good nylon tho!


you dont say


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

You asked 4 it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why the looooooong face?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Her name should b. Old dog two 
Sorry pat


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

rjigto4oje;1906456 said:


> Her name should b. Old dog two
> Sorry pat


Prob his wifey :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

rjigto4oje;1906456 said:


> Her name should b. Old dog two
> Sorry pat


At least old dog still has a bone for her.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

This should end well...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

gallihersnow;1906639 said:


> This should end well...


Once again a thread that is misrouted to another topic LOl


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

grandview;1906616 said:


> At least old dog still has a bone for her.


Just showed the wife she laughed her ass off


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

Too bad they don't make timbrens for boobs and bellies.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Jakedaawg;1906744 said:


> Too bad they don't make timbrens for boobs and bellies.


Plastic surgery?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

dieselss;1906444 said:


> That's really not sag....That's darn good nylon tho!


I just don't get the point, other than those specially made bra's are super reinforced.

.... Why in Gods name would a woman do that to herself ?

Maybe George bush was looking for weapons of mass destruction in the wrong place.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bet Clinton found them tho......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1906755 said:


> I just don't get the point, other than those specially made bra's are super reinforced.
> 
> .... Why in Gods name would a woman do that to herself ?
> 
> Maybe George bush was looking for weapons of mass destruction in the wrong place.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

dieselss;1906756 said:


> Bet Clinton found them tho......


Yeah, I was thinking of that. It also made me realize that Clinton never normalized relations with Cuba, yet he was such a cigar fan....

So who's got saggy trucks ? All we are seeing is the women of Fantasy Fest in Key West FLA.

(my buddy has a house in Key West, so he and his wife go there each year... Lots of cwazy wabbit stuff going on)


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thought you guys would get a kick out of this since we are talking about sagging boobs


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1906767 said:


> I swear they're natural !


Yeah, just like her hair color.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1906780 said:


> Yeah, just like her hair color.


Great,now were going to go off topic on hair color and do upskirt shots,


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1906777 said:


> Thought you guys would get a kick out of this since we are talking about sagging boobs


Hahah that's funny


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jguck25;1907507 said:


> Hahah that's funny


you should watch his other stuff

Like titties and beer :laughing:


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice work guys. thanks. I did find this thread on plow trucks from some racing guys. Guy brags about his truck then breaks frame. on and on . 
http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320485


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

haha, some funny comments on that thread, thank god he dont try to make cash with it, lol all we need is to compete with that guy who'd plow for a part off our junk car


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jasburrito;1907909 said:


> Nice work guys. thanks. I did find this thread on plow trucks from some racing guys. Guy brags about his truck then breaks frame. on and on .
> http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320485


Is that pic from Kalamazoo.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1908010 said:


> Is that pic from Kalamazoo.


If it was there'd be trash cans fornicating in the background....... nods


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

BUFF;1908038 said:


> If it was there'd be trash cans fornicating in the background....... nods


lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Huh? Shrugs? Idk?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got nothing. So all I can add to this thread is.....









BS would be so proud.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

jasburrito;1907909 said:


> Nice work guys. thanks. I did find this thread on plow trucks from some racing guys. Guy brags about his truck then breaks frame. on and on .
> http://www.yellowbullet.com/forum/showthread.php?t=320485


Theres alot of other um neat stuff on that site.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

gallihersnow;1906639 said:


> This should end well...


LMAO my thoughts exactly...Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

mkwl;1909152 said:


> LMAO my thoughts exactly...Thumbs Up


How about with a christmas tune ?


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1909212 said:


> How about with a christmas tune ?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1909212 said:


> How about with a christmas tune ?


You really need to seek help.........


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1909245 said:


> You really need to seek help.........:


Well, that's been said before, but having the thread end well was my ultimate goal.....Thumbs Up


----------

